# Five Pawns: Heads-up



## Hooked (13/7/18)

FYI The Vapery has discounted prices on the Five Pawns range, as well as a new range called Five Pawns Blue, of which one of them sounds fascinating:

Lasker's Rule
Potato chips dipped in milk chocolate and sprinkled with sea salt.

Wow!!!

@Silver @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------

